# BBQ's on Balcony?



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all,

This may be a stupid question... Does anyone know if it is illegal to have a BBQ on a Balcony.

I'm living at the Fairways in the Greens and I was looking at going to purchase a BBQ but pointless if I'm not allowed obviously.

I've tried asking the guys on my reception but they weren't much help.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question... Does anyone know if it is illegal to have a BBQ on a Balcony.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that in hotel apartments they have to obtain a permit to do open fire on the roof top or any other open space. You call municipality to see if residential bulding also require this permit. 900800. good luck


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol

"is it legal to bbq on my balcony?? "

tough question, i'd do it. maybe ask the landlord/property owners? shouldn't be a problem I would think.


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> lol
> 
> "is it legal to bbq on my balcony?? "
> 
> tough question, i'd do it. maybe ask the landlord/property owners? shouldn't be a problem I would think.


Has there been a final verdict on this?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question... Does anyone know if it is illegal to have a BBQ on a Balcony.
> 
> ...


It is not allowed for various reasons:

1) Will effect the texture
2) Aura 
3) Smoke detectors
4) Visible from outside
etc etc


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

"It is not allowed"

God how i hate those words.


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question... Does anyone know if it is illegal to have a BBQ on a Balcony.
> 
> ...


I would have thought they would have notices up like they do in other Greens buildings. No BBQing, no storage, no satellite dishes etc. Do they not have designated BBQ areas in the communal outdoor space?


----------



## Part_Of (Apr 21, 2009)

HelenG said:


> I would have thought they would have notices up like they do in other Greens buildings. No BBQing, no storage, no satellite dishes etc. Do they not have designated BBQ areas in the communal outdoor space?


Not sure about illegal but it is definitely against the EMAAR regulations in the Golf Towers - I know this from experience


----------



## Shedsy_Moon (Oct 29, 2008)

Unfortunately I found a list of rules in the reception area and bbq's are not allowed on the balcony but they are allowed in the designated common areas which I haven't found as yet, but the search continues!!


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shedsy_Moon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question... Does anyone know if it is illegal to have a BBQ on a Balcony.
> 
> ...


I got my English/Indian mate to ask the little Indian man that sits at my appartments reception all day/night about this last night as I want to have a pool party/barbecue on the roof...

The crux of the bizarre to listen to conversation was that it is not illegal to have a barbecue, drink and have a good time (strangely enough), however, we would need to speak to the landlord of the appt block and get permission, which has been given in the past apparantly....the first time someone did a barbi a couple of years ago without permission, there were complaints by jealous neighbours, police came and they were fined 1,000Dhs and nothing else.

Probably no great help as I am sure all areas have different rules (I live in the Bronx of Bur Dubai) and landlords with different views, and bear in mind the source of information!!! I would call your landlord and take it from there..


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

We also have to look at it from the other perspective. You don't want them whole building to burn down - granted you will be careful but what about others? they might not be as careful, for which the entire building will suffer.


----------

